# Frage zum erstellen eines designs!



## nikto (19. Februar 2009)

*Hallo Leute*

Ich wuerde gerne mit Photoshop ein design fuer eine Fussballseite erstellen,wie ich das mache ist mir klar!

Habt ihr gute Farbideen fuer eine Fussballhomepage die vielleicht nicht jeder hat?

'Danke an alle!


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn du dich abheben willst, dann solltest du grün auf jeden Fall vermeiden . Ich glaube sonst kannst du alles nehmen . http://kuler.adobe.com/ könnte dir helfen.


----------



## nikto (19. Februar 2009)

vielen Dank dort werde ich mal nach schauen!
Nun haette ich eine Farbwahl getroffen und es faellt mir nun schwer,was genau ich fuer den Text fuer als Hintergrund und 
für meine Navigation fuer Farben nehmen sollte!

Kann mir dort einer bitte wertvolle Tipps geben,vielen Dank!

Hier der link ,wo ich mir eine Farbpalette oder wie man das nennt ausgesucht habe danke Ex1tus.

Soccer field habe ich mir ausgesucht

http://kuler.adobe.com/#themes/search?term=soccer

Kann man die Farben auch ohne Anmeldung herunter laden?

Ich nutze colorzilla und kann leider dort die Farbcodes nicht ersehen!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

Probier es doch einfach mal aus? Wenn du die Formen des Designs schon fertig hast, dann steck die Farben doch einfach mal rein und spiel mit ihnen. Imho solltest du das linke rot vielleicht garnicht verwenden, das ist zu aggressiv wenn du es mit den grün-türkis Tönen verwenden würdest (Komplementärkontrast). Oder zumindest nicht direkt an das grün.

fG


----------



## nikto (20. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank an dich ,ich werde mich ausprobieren


----------

